
Show HN: My new website about hip hop - willieb
http://franklinsweekly.com/
======
willieb
Hello!

I've created a website that links for hip hop tracks every Friday. It's like a
blog but with just four quality links.

I haven't coded in a while so decided to update my coding habits by building
this. It's built on Foundation 6.

There's a lot of hip hop being published every day. Franklins will attempt to
collect the four tracks of highest quality every week. It's not made to make
money, just a place for people to discover four quality tracks every Friday.

It's an attempt to curate a list of a more personal touch of music, like a sub
genre in itself, by being selected by taste.

If you feel you got the time, please check it out! Cheers!

